# Esquireds Pretty Pink Grubs



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

No explanation needed


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2008)

I want some! :shock:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 31, 2008)

Me Too!


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 1, 2008)

i think they look great actually, sans the winkoesque coloration. they look like a classic kalins grub. if they were in the magic color, or white/pearl, theyd be unstoppable.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> i think they look great actually, sans the winkoesque coloration. they look like a classic kalins grub. if they were in the magic color, or white/pearl, theyd be unstoppable.



Interesting you mention white/pearl. It has been mentioned allot lately. :-k


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 1, 2008)

i used to just use traditional darker colors, but lately ive tried variations of white/pearl and they have their sitations where they will simply outfish my previous confidence colors by a country mile.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2008)

I have white pearl powder included in my Lurecraft order, ill post ya up a few when i pour something with it


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 1, 2008)

Those grubs look like flounder crack. I'm sure they'd be great for trout (weakfish) too.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 1, 2008)

i bet those poured in that white/pearl would be great walleye lures too. just add a touch of green flake/powder and voila, instant fish ctaching machines


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2008)

first things first.....
Derek this is a winco free zone !!!!!
now for some content :lol: 
A few years ago I went to a seminar and the speaker was talking about the color selector (that thingy you place the probe in he water and it tells you the best color for the conditions) and in his spiel I noticed that pearl white covered about 75% of the scale as a top choice. so I agree that those grubs in a pearl white would work well.

Wayne


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 1, 2008)

Redbug,

Don't you see the irony here though?? Dave is the Winco of this site! Speak out against his tackle and see what happens. Its like Obi Wan and Vader. Frankly I'm scared.

Leibs


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh no not me!!!! i made the mistake of questioning a thread on another site and got a pm basically telling me to never question him and his views.. DAVE CAN NEVER BE A WINCO


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 1, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Dave is the Winco of this site!



that quote is an instant classic! 

the horror, the horror....


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2008)

Winco? please define this winco you speak of................


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 1, 2008)

He was Dave's Arch-Nemesis from this other site we all used to go to.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2008)

and here i thought Dave was a well respected and well balanced individual........


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 1, 2008)

First off Dave is no Winco....Second, you can't be a winco if you don't sell your products....Third Dave doesnt have crippling Rheumatoid Arthritis


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Bass - they look great. Spent a good part of last evening Walleye fishing and sure could have used them. I will be testing as soon as they arrive


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 1, 2008)

to put this topic back on track, i wonder how soft he poured these.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2008)

Not that soft, i was afraid the tails would fly off when casted so i didnt add softner. Esquired likes salt in his baits too so that stiffened em up a bit, (the last one feels like a soft rock from all the leftover salt in the batch) i think when i make them again ill concentrate on makeing a good pearl grub mix and offer some for members to try if they want, this time i cant give em away though but itll only be a couple bucks to cover shipping and supplies


----------



## little anth (Feb 1, 2008)

blufish candy :wink: good luck and dont let the blues take em all from you those should be great on weekies or fluke


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 2, 2008)

First of all, Nice baits. A bright red streak somewhere in there would do wonders.

Second of all, theres no such thing as bluefish crack, they will eat anything that cant swim faster than them. I have heard stories form my customers (I have no reason to not beleave them) that there were chuncks of striper missing when they pulled them up through the bluefish.

Third of all......I WANT SOME!....MINE,MINE,MINE,MINE,MINE,MINE!!!


----------



## little anth (Feb 2, 2008)

all ya need is a ball of aluminum foil and itll get the job done :roll: those things are monsters


----------

